# My wifes Christmas present.....



## drumbum77 (Dec 28, 2012)

My wife lost her mother about five years ago to breast cancer and she has been talking about getting a remembrance tattoo.  

Her mothers favorite flower was a red carnation and my wife's favorite flower is a orchid.  When her mom was going through chemotherapy she began collecting butterflies.  They really help her focus on something other than treatments. 

The orange colors in the tattoo are rays of light shining down on the butterfly as it ascends into heaven.  We were told by the artist that the orange would fade in a couple of days and would turn into a light gold/yellow color.

I think the artist really did a knock out job on it.  It was an eight hour sit!!!!!!   I thought my wife was going to kill everyone in the shop before it was done.    

Here are some progression photos leading up to the finished product.  What do you ya'll think?


----------



## drumbum77 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's pretty amazing what people can do with a needle and ink!  She was very emotional, but it was a good release for her.


----------



## au7126 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful art, what if I may ask did that cost?


----------



## drumbum77 (Dec 28, 2012)

au7126 said:


> Beautiful art, what if I may ask did that cost?



A lot! Six bills, but she is normally $100 an hour.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a nice job.


----------



## Shug (Dec 28, 2012)

great looking tat.


----------



## drumbum77 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks y'all! 

I figured for all the gun crap she lets me buy, I couldn't tell her no.  It was expensive but this was one thing I didn't want to go cheap on.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 29, 2012)

Great tribute to her mom.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats real nice


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 1, 2013)

drumbum77 said:


> A lot! Six bills, but she is normally $100 an hour.



Love it. Like the avatar too


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks great


----------

